# One Bad Apple



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

When I harvested this apple fork I thought, well, this is the one. This is the fork that will bring all of my latent wood-carving genius to the fore. :rofl: I decided to make a beefier, personal-ergo version of my beloved Scout. Tools used were my pocket knife, two files, sandpaper, and a pencil. Except for the gouge marks, horribly misshapen forks and handle, and remedial finish, it turned out pretty well:



















I post this for two reasons: First as a benchmark, so that in a few years I can look back and deny this build completely. Secondly, by sheer contrast, to highlight the perfection of some of the craftsmanship we are privy to on this site. When I get a coping saw- look out. 

Thanks for taking a look,

CornDawg


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

That's not bad! It looks nice and best of all it's functional!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Very nice work Mr. Dog. I made a apple fork a few years back that was spalted and took a wonderful brownish color. Wish I could find some more natural forks rotting on the tree like that one. Again though it takes skill to take nothing and turn it into something very nice well done. :thumbsup:

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger :king:


----------



## QuotidianPrepper (Apr 1, 2016)

I think it looks awesome! Well done.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Lots of wow here... I love natural forks especially it when a natural fork turns into a modern design... YSYEO made one of his Lil Foot designs out of a natural Eucalyptus a month back... goes to show one can, with a large enough fork, make just about anything one's heart desires. And free.

You have a pretty fat comfy handle too...something you can really get a grip on...I see frames, both natural and otherwise, are trending more ergonomic now days...good to see this and you did it proud.

Great post...great build along...thanks for posting.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Good sling to use as a bench mark. But honestly, with only a little more sanding on the concave areas of the forks that would be a near perfect natty in my opinion. I wouldn't deny having made this, it really is quite good, just finish sand it and put a finish on it and you have a [email protected] fine natty anyone would be proud to own.

Edit: D A M N is not a swear word. Seriously, this filter is ridiculous, we are not a bunch of preschoolers.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

It looks a better then my first one
CornDawg. I think you did a great job on it and very cool to post it, so you can look back on it in the future.

Thanks for posting it and I hope it shoots well for you. Be sure to let us know.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

brucered said:


> It looks a better then my first one
> CornDawg. I think you did a great job on it and very cool to post it, so you can look back on it in the future.
> 
> Thanks for posting it and I hope it shoots well for you. Be sure to let us know.


It's a lot better than my first too. I ended up using my first (apple fork too) as wood chips to smoke some quail. LOL


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very nice !! Congratulations


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I really like this fork. But I'm chuckling at your humility, Mr CornDog. Just a few short years ago this natural would have been nominated for slingshot of the month. No exaggeration. Word. :read: Look it up. B)


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words and encouragement guys. It's a labor of love regardless of how they turn out.

This hobby makes me feel like a kid again, and there's a kinship you just can't get with yo-yos or model rockets...

I've been seduced by the sling, and I'm a better man for it. But I do wish I'd taken a shop class- or two.


----------



## QuotidianPrepper (Apr 1, 2016)

CornDawg said:


> Thanks for the kind words and encouragement guys. It's a labor of love regardless of how they turn out.
> This hobby makes me feel like a kid again, and there's a kinship you just can't get with yo-yos or model rockets...
> I've been seduced by the sling, and I'm a better man for it. But I do wish I'd taken a shop class- or two.


Nice to hear someone else in the same boat as me! Ha ha!! This is a cracking effort though and one I'd be more than proud of.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

CornDawg said:


> Thanks for the kind words and encouragement guys. It's a labor of love regardless of how they turn out.
> 
> This hobby makes me feel like a kid again, and there's a kinship you just can't get with yo-yos or model rockets...
> 
> I've been seduced by the sling, and I'm a better man for it. But I do wish I'd taken a shop class- or two.


Think of this as taking a shop class. Every one you make will be a learning experience for a while. :koolaid:


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I tell ya Mr. Dayhiker, without the information garnered here, my next project would be daunting.

Now it's just mildly intimidating:










...no turning back now. lol


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

You gotta be close to Bellingham to find an apple fork weathered like that. I think that's some fine work... a lot of caring for the material. You have me a tad envious... great job.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Really nice. I need some friggin tools. Even a nice carving knife would help.

I don't know how you guys manage the symmetry you get

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk

I think my skills will be limited to board cuts.


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Looks good! Infinitely better than my first, as well. The post was entertaining as well. 

Are you planning on putting a finish on it?


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks d3, I wiped on a single poly coat but that was pointless because I'm gonna take Phoul Mouths's suggestion and touch it up a bit.

I was thinking about going with a darker stain and then a poly finish. Any recommendations?


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Well I stripped her naked, whacked her nubs, and whittled past the sapwood. I've progressed far enough to know that this specimen has the potential to be something really special, but I'm going to continue working on it anyway.  I'm struck by the density of the heartwood and the patterns at the core. She was still a little moist in the cleft and at the base so I think I might let her dry out in the porch shade for the summer; should give me enough time to tap Fionda's muse... Should I be sealing those ends or letting them be?


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

The pale is one of my favorite parts. But hey it's your sugar if you want to go dark. I love these pale white naturals.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Just thinking about something a little different Incon, variety being the spice of life an all.

The other day I found myself shooting 1/4 inch steel with 3/8 inch TB silver straights. It was awesome...

I don't know who I am anymore. :violin:


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

CornDawg said:


> Just thinking about something a little different Incon, variety being the spice of life an all.
> The other day I found myself shooting 1/4 inch steel with 3/8 inch TB silver straights. It was awesome...
> I don't know who I am anymore. :violin:


I shoot Gold's green with white pouches cuz it looks awesome. I get it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

* :sorry:* *~HORROR of HORRORS~ :sorry:*​​*







*​​​*







*​​​​Bad ain't it? Could I have prevented this? Salvageable?​​:cursin:​


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

CornDawg said:


> * :sorry:* *~HORROR of HORRORS~ :sorry:*​
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's probably not that deep.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

CornDawg said:


> * :sorry:* *~HORROR of HORRORS~ :sorry:*​
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I would suggest cutting a little off, and sealing the ends with wood glue. Just my humble opinion...


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

The fork is probably still usable, and certainly worth trying. I agree that the cracks probably aren't very deep. Even if they are, though, an inlay would still be entirely possible. It would definitely be a good idea to seal the ends, as suggested. Whatever happens, I'm sure it'll look good.


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hey CornDawg, I think Chuck posted some info concerning using some kind of epoxy to fill any cracks. You can still shape the fork in the same manner. Just as strong if not stronger. I may be all wet with this post but I'd try to work that bad boy. What's the worst that could happen? You'll either learn what works... or what doesn't.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'm gonna hack another 1/2 inch off the ends and brush some wood glue in there.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Apple Scout is complete! I sanded to 220 (finer grit is on the shopping list) and gave her a soak in BLO. The oil revealed some dandy grain along the one side.

You guys were right about the depth of the cracks in the autumn project fork. They were all superficial, none deeper than a 1/4 inch.

I learned a lot during this project. I'd made naturals before but this was the first time I tried to dupe another design.

Thanks again for the interest and input. I'll let you know how she shoots after she dries a bit.

Much, much fun... 

-CD


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

CornDawg said:


> Apple Scout is complete! I sanded to 220 (finer grit is on the shopping list) and gave her a soak in BLO. The oil revealed some dandy grain along the one side.
> 
> You guys were right about the depth of the cracks in the autumn project fork. They were all superficial, none deeper than a 1/4 inch.
> 
> ...


**** dude that is a mighty fine slingshot. I don't know if I'll ever be able to get symmetry like that especially from a natural. I might be able to do it with a board cut once I get the tools.

What is your primary carver? Just a regular old pocket knife?


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks Incon. Knife is a Spyderco Para Military II w/ S30V steel.


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

CornDawg said:


> Thanks Incon. Knife is a Spyderco Para Military II w/ S30V steel.


Wheww! That is a nice knife!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

The big fork will be alright CornDawg, some cracking from the drying hardly ever poses a threat to structural integrity.

If you find the cracks unattractive you can fill them with super glue during the sanding, after carving. The glue mixes with the sanding dust for a near invisible fix.

I usually just put them in a ziploc bag with linseed oil to soak for a couple of days. That usually swells the wood a little as well, closing up most of the cracks.

Many members here carry the opinion that a few cracks in a natural merely add character.

Nice work on the apple scout.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Viper010 said:


> The big fork will be alright CornDawg, some cracking from the drying hardly ever poses a threat to structural integrity.
> 
> If you find the cracks unattractive you can fill them with super glue during the sanding, after carving. The glue mixes with the sanding dust for a near invisible fix.
> 
> ...


For me the idea of the tung oil-wax sounds really appealing. I heard it protects while leaving good purchase on the ss.

If a ss has been oiled in one method previously can it be followed with another method at some point? How often does oiling need to be done?

Does anyone know if waxing can be done following any sort of oil?

I guess I could look all this up, but since the subject of oil was already mentioned... I hope I'm not hyjacking.


----------



## QuotidianPrepper (Apr 1, 2016)

CornDawg said:


> Thanks Incon. Knife is a Spyderco Para Military II w/ S30V steel.


Great knife!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Holy Toledo!. This pile just continues to yield. I ventured back this morning...

There's another biggun in there too but I'm gonna need my chainsaw to get to it.










edit: Heiny present only for fork support and size reference.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Well, I fired-up ol' Growler and claimed the final prize...

Knocked the moss off the skinny one too: :banana:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:king: :thumbsup:


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Fantastic job on the natural, and nice haul. I look forward to what you make from them.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

inconvenience said:


> Viper010 said:
> 
> 
> > The big fork will be alright CornDawg, some cracking from the drying hardly ever poses a threat to structural integrity.
> ...


Yes, you can apply tung oil or tru oil over linseed, but it's best to wait until the first layer is fully cured and give it a light "sanding" in between layers with a fine steel wool.

Beeswax, furniture wax or superglue can also be applied over cured oil.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Viper010 said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > Viper010 said:
> ...


Thanks man. Great info!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Edit: deleted double post.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Years from now, art historians and slingshot masters may wish to know something of my method during what will most likely become known as my "Apple Period."  To that end I shall effort to chronicle my process using my current project- Green Apple. Some artists are reluctant to share their process for fear of ridicule, or theft of intellectual property. I suffer no such fear because I'm making it up as I go...

Below you will notice that I've completed the stripping whittle and intermediate nub trim. I leave the fork ends and handle intentionally long at this point to facilitate any madcap or innovative design features I may later choose to employ:


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

CornDawg said:


> Years from now, art historians and slingshot masters may wish to know something of my method during what will most likely become known as my "Apple Period."  To that end I shall effort to chronicle my process using my current project- Green Apple. Some artists are reluctant to share their process for fear of ridicule, or theft of intellectual property. I suffer no such fear because I'm making it up as I go...
> 
> Below you will notice that I've completed the stripping whittle and intermediate nub trim. I leave the fork ends and handle intentionally long at this point to facilitate any madcap or innovative design features I may later choose to employ:


So when does your store open up?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

You mean my gallery Incon? Hard to tell. Inventory has become tentative since the Smithsonian inquiries.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

CornDawg said:


> You mean my gallery Incon? Hard to tell. Inventory has become tentative since the Smithsonian inquiries.


I couldn't find your Etsy is it under another name?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Yes.

edit: To be honest I've never owned an Etsy. I drove a Cutlass Supreme for almost 23 years...


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Ran into a sticky wicket during the shaping whittle; big borer hole right smack dab in the middle of the neck.  I filled it with epoxy and then a layer of wood glue with sawdust mixed in. I think now I'm gonna need to do some kind of reinforcing inlay. Suggestions welcome.

I pull tested the forks before the epoxy repair and they still had plenty of integrity. This wood is hard as a rock. Still...


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

That sucks man. :/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I regret to inform the membership of the catastrophic failure of project Green Apple. The fork was accidentally destroyed after repeated blows from an 8 lb. maul, being smashed by a front-end loader, shot twice with a 12-gauge, and finally being found at the bottom of our neighbors pool, with two tiny cement weights lashed to her handle with dental floss. She showed great courage after the neck borer diagnosis but quickly became a sniveling, needy, problematic tart. Refusing, at the end, to accept even the most minor adjustments without chronic argument and nerve-racking torment.

Lessons learned from this project:


Insufficiently dry forks are tedious to shape and a nightmare to finish.


I may have slightly less than the optimum patience for wood carving.


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Pity about that accident. It sounds serious. 

You could always put another one in a box of sawdust, and have a ready-to-use fork in a month or two or fifteen. Hopefully the next one (there's always a next one) is less problematic.


----------

